# Diesel's Dawn of Defiance ( OOC )



## Diesel (Apr 24, 2008)

My real life group recently broke up so I thought I would turn to the worthies here to see if there was interest in a Star Wars Saga campaign using the wizards adventure path Dawn of Defiance.. I am aware there is another DoD campaign currently going on at the boards, but I really like the idea of a Star Wars adventure path, set in Rise of the Empire time frame, full of Space Opera adventure.

I would like five players each from the five main classes at first level.  After that you may multiclass as you wish.

Use the RPGA standards pdf document for character creation, equipment and other information, which can be found here. 

The  above document refers to the Devaronian and Nautolan as playable races. The stats for these races can be found in this link.

Posting frequency is TBA according to players schedules, but I assure you it wont be daily.

Invisible castle will be used for rolls with players doing their own rolling. 

I'll leave recruiting open for about a week or until we have five players.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 25, 2008)

I re edited the first post now that Im on a computer that wont shut down every three minutes.


----------



## possum (Apr 25, 2008)

Ardo'niloet  (Ardon Iloet)

Male Twi'lek Jedi.

_I don't know what happened, but I'm alive.  The blaster fire, the explosions, by the Force, the feeling of it all...  Now here I am, aboard a space station over Brentaal, hiding my Jedi abilities and my lightsaber from this new Empire.  Seventeen, and my life as I knew it is over._

Created character to follow in a few days.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 25, 2008)

Ranal "Rain" Cho, a female human scout from the primitive Amazonian planet of Dathomir.  Rain is a Force sensitive as are a lot of the women from Dathomir, their tradition of Witches originally founded hundreds of years ago by an exiled Jedi woman.  Rain has left her planet to seek out further knowledge of the force, to learn about the wider universe, to procure a starship for the use of her clan, and to possibly find a mate.

This character was built for a Dawn of Defiance game that never got off of the ground.

[sblock="stats"]Name: Ranal “Rain” Cho
Race: Human
Age: 17
Height: 1.7 m (5’7”)
Weight: 60 kg (132 lbs)
Eye Color: Grayish-Green the dominant color depends on her mood
Hair Color: Red hair kept in tight functional braids
Skin Color: Bronzed from an outdoor life style
Class/Level: Medium Human Scout 1
Experience:  0

Destiny 1 (Rescue),  Force 5
Init +8 Senses Perception +7
Languages Basic
------------------------------------------------------------
Defenses Ref 16 (13 Flatfooted),  Fort 14, Will 14
hp 25; Threshold 14
Speed 6 squares
Melee Vibro-Blade +0 (2D6)
Ranged Blaster Pistol +3 (3d6, 2D6 Stun, Energy)
Base Attack +0; Grp +0
Atk Options 
Special Actions:
Battle Strike: As a Swift Action make a use the force check to gain a +1 bonus to attack and bonus damage (DC 15 = 1D6, DC20 = 2D6, DC25 = 3D6).  By spending a force point you can deal an additional 2D6 points of damage
Move Object:  As a Standard Action make a Use the Force Check to move the target up to 6 squares in any direction.  (DC 15 = Medium Size, 2D6; DC20 = Large Size, 4D6; DC 25 = Huge, 6D6; DC 30 = Gargantuan, 8D6; DC 35 = Colossal, 10D6) Spending a Force point raises the Size by 1 and adds 2D6 damage, spending a Destiny Point adds 3 size Categories and 6D6 damage
Shake It Off:  Spend 2 swift actions to move +1 step on the Condition Tracker
Surge: As a swift action make a Use the Force check with results as follows:
DC 10: +10 bonus on Jump Checks and +2 spaces of movement
DC 15: +20 bonus on Jump Checks and +4 spaces of movement
DC 20: +30 bonus on Jump Checks and +6 spaces of movement
*by spending a force point you can add an additional +10 bonus to jumps and 2 more squares
------------------------------------------------------------ 
Abilities STR 10(0), Dex 16(+3), Con 14(+2), Int 10(0), Wis 15(+2), Cha 15(+2)
Talents:  Damage Reduction 10
Force Powers:  Battle Strike, Move Object, Surge
Feats: Force Sensitive, Force Training, Shake it Off, Weapon Proficiency (Advanced Melee Weapons, Pistols, Simple Weapons)
Skills: Endurance +7, Initiative +8, Perception +7, Stealth +8, Survival +7, Use the Force +7
Possessions:  (17 kg)/(25 kg heavy load)  200 Credits
Blaster Pistol (1 kg), Blaster Holster(.25 kg), Vibro Blade (1.8 kg), Field Kit (10 kg), Utility Belt (4 kg)
[/sblock]

Appearance: Rain is a tall athletic woman with a lean well muscled frame.  Her functional red braids contrast nicely with her tanned skin that is clearly the benefit of a life time spent out of doors as is her build.  The exotic redhead exudes an air of brash confidence and speaks with an accent to her basic that defies being placed.

The young woman can almost always be found wearing a pair of black well-fitted pants and boots that appear to be leather, but to a trained eye looks to be some kind of lizard hide instead of Nerf hide.  For a top she sometimes wears a shirt made of some incredibly soft material that also defies placement.  Most often she wears a vest of the same leather like material as her pants, which leaves her arms and lower abdomen bare.  The vest’s color shifts depending on the light between a dull red and rust brown.  

Strapped to her thigh is her blaster, and anyone paying very close attention to her may notice the hilt of a Vibro Blade peeking out from under her hair if her braids shift too much. The blade hangs down inside her vest between her shoulder blades with just the hilt extending outside.

Personality: Rain is about as direct as a battering ram.  She has a lot of self-control but there are a few things that can break through it, most notably being demeaned by a man.  On Dathomir where the first males were pirates, smugglers, and lawbreakers the society evolved under the direction of an exiled female Jedi with the males being at first prisoners for their crimes, until generations later men were simply slaves.  Well kept and well treated slaves, but they are still slaves.  She accepts that things are different in the outside world and that males may possibly be her equal, but never her better.

Background: 
Rain was born on the fairly primitive world of Dathomir, a world that no one knows of, no one goes to.  Life on Dathomir is tough, and the warrior women of Dathomir pride themselves on their toughness and their abilities with the force.  The Dathomiri witches lead the 6 clans from the backs of their trained Rancors.

A few months ago a ship of slavers crashed down upon the surface of Dathomir not far from the home of the Singing Mountain Clan.  With the help of the force witches the captives were able to slay their captors and repair the ship.  With the permission of the Matriarch of her clan Rain decided that she would go with the former slaves when they left to seek out further knowledge of the force, to learn about the wider universe, to procure a starship for the use of her clan, and to possibly find a mate.  Rain will be arriving at the station on the former slave ship and making her own way from there.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 25, 2008)

Belloc "Bel" Sinde, a Naboo Noble who left Naboo after the rise of the Empire, disagreeing with the Queen's support of the Imperialization of the Republic.  He's considering a life of mercanary work or smuggling, but is somewhat unsure of how to go about doing that.

Stats coming...


----------



## Diesel (Apr 25, 2008)

Good to see there some who have yet to peek at this campaign. Three is good, and I will run the game with three if no one else wishes to join.

But for now, Ardo'niloet, Bel and Rain are in. I like the backgrounds. Still openings for a scoundrel and  a soldier.


----------



## possum (Apr 26, 2008)

Ardo'niloet

[sblock]Ardo'niloet (Ardon Iloet)
Male Twi'lek Jedi 1
Force 2 (Three FPs used to represent his escape from Order 66)
Init +1, UTF +8
Languages: Basic, Ryl, Huttese
***
Defenses: Fort 13, Reflex 13 (Flat footed 12), Will 12.
HP: 30, Threshold 13
***
Speed: 6 squares
Melee: Lightsaber: +1 melee.  2d8.
Ranged: blaster pistol: -3 ranged.  3d6.
Force Powers Known: Mind Trick
***
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 16
Talents: Deflect
Feats: Force Training (Move Object)
Skills: Acrobatics +6, Jump +5, Knowledge (Galactic Lore) +8, Perception +5, Pilot +6, Use the Force +8.
Possessions: A shred of fabric from a long destroyed Jedi robe, lightsaber, blaster pistol, civilian clothes, jacket (with hidden pocket for lightsaber).
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 26, 2008)

I would like to play a droid, if that is ok. A combat model, soldier class. Still thinking on the background.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 26, 2008)

A droid soldier would be fine. Welcome aboard!


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 28, 2008)

*Belloc "Bel" Sinde*

Medium human Noble 1, CL1
*Destiny* 1 (Destruction); *Force Points* 5
*Init* +1; *Perception* +5
*Languages* Basic, Durese, Gunganese, High Galactic
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense* Reflex: 16 (flat-footed 15); Fortitude: 12; Will: 13 
*Hit Points*: 19 Threshold: 12
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Speed* 6 squares
*Base Attack Bonus* +0, Grp +2
*Melee* punch +2 (1d3+2) or
*Melee* force pike +2 (2d8+4) or
*Ranged* Blaster Pistol +1 (3d6) 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities*: Str 14, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Talents*: Presence
*Feats*:  Armor Proficiency (light), Linguist, Weapon Proficiency (advanced, pistols, simple weapons)
*Skills*: Deception +7, Gather Information +7, Knowledge (Galactic Lore) +6, Knowledge (Tactics) +6, Perception +5, Persuasion +7, Pilot +6, Use Computer +6
*Possessions*: blaster pistol, combat jumpsuit, force pike, utility belt (3 days of food capsules, medpac, tool kit, power pack, 2 energy cells, glow rod, comlink with pocket scrambler, liquid cable dispenser with small grappling hook, credit chip with 940 credits, binder cuffs, blaster pistol, combat jumpsuit, force pike liscences), hip holster, all-temperature cloak 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Experience* 0
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Height* 1.9 m, *Weight* 80 kg

[sblock=Character History]  Belloc, the youngest member of a Naboo political family has seen much of his family eaten alive by the wars of the past few years.  His great-uncle fought and was seriously wounded in the battle of Naboo, a member of the Queen's royal guard.  His older brother died in service to the Chancellor, later the Emperor, as a member of his Senetorial Guard.  So much of his life was cuaght up in the fighting of the Clone Wars, and Bel emprace dit from a young age, training to follow in his brother's footsteps as a member of the Senatorial (Imperial) guard.  After his brother's death, Bel was seriously affected, and upon hearing about some of the conflicts around the galaxy, Bel started speaking out against the Empire, opinions which were not well-received in Naboo, or by the Sinde clan.  

Striking out on his own, Bel took his force pike, his great-uncle's service blaster pistol, and his long blue Senate-guard cloak, and spent most of his remaining money getting a Duros trader to give him a ride to wherever he was headed next, which turned out to be Brentaal Station.  Here Bel's looking for a mercanary company he can join, or a smuggler that needs someone who's handy with a force pike.  Barring all that, Bel would like to find a group he can trust to take around the galaxy making money doing what they can.[/sblock]


----------



## Diesel (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm going to look over characters this week as you get them done. Love the character concepts so far. 

I'm going to try to kick off the game on May 1, which seems like a nice day to start. I'll leave recruiting open to see if we can get a fifth player, but I am more than happy with a quartet. 

If anyone thinks they can't submit their PC by May 1, let me know.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 28, 2008)

Hrm.

Have a tech specialist? I made a scoundrel techie for another game...easily adapted to the starting rules for this.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 28, 2008)

Shayuri, a tech based scoundrel would be a nice addition, and would round out the group nicely. Feel free to post a character idea.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 28, 2008)

I was thinking in a reprogrammed battledroid, with some twitches and lapses from his past serving the empire. Not that he will shoot a round at the other PCs randomly, but he might....   ^.^


----------



## Diesel (Apr 28, 2008)

voda vosa, sounds good. Does the droid have a master, or did it shoot its last one   ?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 28, 2008)

If any other PC wants to be its mater, its good by me.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2008)

If you want a PC master Belloc as a noble may be a good choice, or possibly the Jedi having had him fixed up off a battlefield.  Shayuri's scoundral techie might make a more logical owner sice she could repair him.  I would put Rain last on the list as she has never met or seen a droid.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll take the droid if the techie doesn't want him!

I think the techie should have first dibs as he is, after all, a techie.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2008)

I'll take the droid, sure! I have the Tech Specialist feat, so I can make him all cool and stuff.

He could be a salvage job...something she found in a heap and then fixed up and reprogrammed. She's got a datapad and a decent Use Computer bonus...

Here's the raw mechanics!

[sblock=Ashlin Veda]Name: Ashlin Veda
Profession: Outlaw Tech
Force Points: 6  Destiny: Discovery
Medium Human Female Scoundrel 1
Init: +7; Perception: +5
Languages: Basic, Binary, Huttese, Bocce
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defenses: Fort 13 Ref 17 Will 12
Hit Points: 20; Threshold 13
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Spd 6 squares (walking)
Melee -1
Ranged +2
Base Attack +0; Grapple -1
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities Str 8, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 10, Chr 12
Talents: Personalized Modifications (1std +1 hit, +2 dmg)
Feats: Point Blank Shot (class), WP: Pistol (Class), WP: Simple (Class), Tech Specialist, Armor Proficiency: Light
Trained Skills:
Mechanics +8
Use Computer +8
Knowledge: Technology +8
Knowledge: Physical Sciences +8
Gather Information +6
Perception +5
Initiative +7

Equipment:
Money: 495cr

Weapon
Blaster Pistol, +2 to hit, 3d6 dmg (2d6 stun), 1kg, 100 shots, 500cr

Armor
Blast Helmet & Vest, +2 Ref, +5 max dex, 0 ACP, 3kg, 500cr

Gear
Datapad, .5kg, 1000cr
Mesh Tape, .5kg, 5cr
Utility Belt, 4kg, 500cr

–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Experience: 0
–––––––––––––––––––––––––[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2008)

Shayuri, you have 1 too many feats.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2008)

Oops. Fixed.

Thanks. 

Adapted from a 2nd level character. Missed one or two little things like that.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 29, 2008)

I Choose you Shayuri! He he he. I'll post the character with a tentative background, and you tell me if it fits you.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Oops. Fixed.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Adapted from a 2nd level character. Missed one or two little things like that.




I just ran into something similair, the DM for the game I was in allowed me to trade my proficiency with Rifles for Advanced Melee weapons since Rain wasn't from a place where there were rifles and she has a lot of practice with melee.

Diesel, would it be ok to make that trade (proficiency with rifles for proficiency with melee weapons)?


----------



## Diesel (Apr 29, 2008)

Shalimar, you can trade the two profs, rifles for advanced melee.

In other business....

PCs begin with max credits at 1st level so no need to roll.

And if you are going to have a destiny, please note it. It is not required of course. Only three are available for our game- discovery destruction or rescue.

Also, I'm awarding possum a special pregame award of 100 xp for sacrificing 3 force points as part of Ardo'niloet's backstory. A small gesture for a nice touch.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2008)

I would like to go with a resuce destiny for Rain, preferably of someone that can tie into her quest for knowledge of the force, but its not really neccessary for it to be someone like that.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 29, 2008)

I added my extra credits--also, I had forgot to specify my destiny.

I think I want a destruction destiny.  It will be nice to be rewarded when I leave things all exploded and falling apart behind me.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 29, 2008)

Also, because it has everything to do with how my character will be played--we are using the errata version of Stun, right?

That's the one where you ignore the stun entry in the SAGA book and replace the Stun damage with the word, "Yes."

When dealing stun damage you roll normal weapon damage, if it is greater than Threshold, your opponent moves -2 down the condition track instead of -1.  They only take 1/2 that number HP damage (round down.)

So when I swing my Force Pike set to stun, and roll 13 damage (2d8+4) they move 2 down condition track if their Threshold is lower than 13 and take 6 damage.

Errata can be found here: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=starwars/article/sagaederrata


----------



## possum (Apr 29, 2008)

Diesel said:
			
		

> Shalimar, you can trade the two profs, rifles for advanced melee.
> 
> In other business....
> 
> ...




Thanks.  I just thought that it would make it a little more realistic.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2008)

Congrats Possum


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 30, 2008)

*UbD-5*

[sblock=Sheet]Initiative +6, Perception +2
Age: NA
Height: meters
Weight: kg
Hair: None
Eyes: Red
Languages:
Basic, Binary, High Galactic

Str 16, +3 (10 points)
Dex 12, +1 (2 points)
Con NA
Int 12, +1 (6 points)
Wis 10, +0 (2 points)
Cha 10, +0 (4 points)

HP: 30/30
Damage Threshold: 15
Condition: Normal

Reflex Defense: 14 (Flat Footed 13)
Fortitude Defense: 15
Will Defense: 11

Attacks
+2 Ranged, Blaster Rifle 3d8 or 2d8 (stun) or
-3 Ranged, Autofire

+2 Ranged, Blaster Pistol 3d6 or 2d6 (stun) or
-3 Ranged, Autofire

+4 Melee, Stun Baton 1d6 or 2d6 (stun)

Skills
Acrobatics +1, Untrained
Climb +3, Untrained
Deception +0, Untrained
Endurance +3, Untrained
Gather Information +0, Untrained
Initiative +6, Trained
Jump +3, Untrained
Knowledge (tactics) +6, Trained
Mechanics +6, Trained
Perception +2, Untrained, +2 Equipment Bonus
Persuasion +0, Untrained
Pilot +1, Untrained
Ride +1, Untrained
Stealth +1, Untrained
Survival +0, Untrained
Swim +3, Untrained
Treat Injury +0, Untrained
Use Computer +6, Trained

Feats
Weapon Proficiency (Pistols)
Weapon Proficiency (Rifles)
Weapon Proficiency (Simple)
Armor Proficiency (Light)
Armor Proficiency (Medium)
Point Blank Shot


Talents
Devastating Attack (Rifles)

Force Points: 0

Starting Wealth = 3000 credits

Equipment
Droid
2 Arms with hands(Free)
Locomotion: Legs (Free)
Heuristic Processor (Free, 5kg)
Comlink (250cr, 0.1kg)
Vocabulator (50cr 0.5kg)
Compartment Space 2kg (100cr)
Improved Sensor Package (200cr, 2.5kg)
Armor Plasteel Shell (400cr, 2kg)
Locked Access (50 cr)
Equipped
Stun Baton (15cr, .5kg)
Blaster Pistol (550cr, 1kg)
Blaster Rifle (1100cr, 4.5kg)
4 Energy Packs (100cr, .4kg)
2 Energy Cells (20cr)
Hip Holster (25cr, .5kg)
Tool Kit (250cr, 1kg)


Credit Chip (w/ 895cr)

Total Weight Carried: 10. kg
Light Load/Encumbered/Stagger: 64kg/128kg/256kg[/sblock]

As time takes it curses, many things are forgotten. Often important things are left behind, and the dust of time, starts to cover them, an unstoppable veil that masks the glitter of important deeds, important relics, important people. 
Lost for centuries, in a forsaken desert of Tatooine, defiled by the sand, its once shiny and reflective metal, now rusted and ruined, provides a single deactivated droid, a good camouflage from the scavengers that pass, day and night, looking for anything, but sand.
Once belonging to a prestigious series of droids, the Ultimate battle Droid saries, this unit, number 5, was bought by a noble of Tatooine, many years ago. UbD-5 proved to be a very reliable droid, but like everytime, time proves to be a mortal enemy. A new droid, more capable, with more functions, without the obscuring mist of time on it, was bought and UbD-5 was discarded, as a pile of steel.
And time, passed again. Years from those events, a human, Ashlin Veda found the rooting carcase of UbD-5. After some mayor reparations and reprogramming, UbD-5 was activated, once again, after so many years. Now, it serves its rescuer. It promised himself that keeping this human alive, will be his task, until released, or destroyed. 
After so many time in the sorching desserts, UbD developed some special attraction for climatological phenomena, geomorphological landscapes and the such.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 30, 2008)

You guys keep beating me to the punch- first self policing chargen issues and then asking about errata. 

I am using errata info , I had assumed that you each were aware of it  since saga's been out for a while, I hadnt brought  it up yet.

The errata will also effect you possum, since there are some changes concerning Jedi class skills and Deflect. Just throwing it out there you may already know.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 30, 2008)

Destinies noted, Shalimar and Shaggy.

I like "ultimate battle droid" voda vosa and the idea of redundant technology.

I think we are winding down as we near game time. Keep any questions/ comments coming.

My question for everyone - are you all on a broadband and capable of viewing you tube? If so it''ll make the games opening crawl much more fun. Just let me know.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 30, 2008)

Sure, I have access to you-tube, on my iPhone if no where else.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 30, 2008)

I do.

Voda, that's cool. I'll make Ashlin's background start on Tattooine then. It neatly explains her Huttese language too.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 30, 2008)

I do too. It can be any other planet, I just put Tattooine because I like it ^.^.
My english is not good, but I think I was able to put together an acceptable background.


----------



## possum (Apr 30, 2008)

I already know about the errata, Diesel, but thanks for the heads up.  As for broadband and YouTube, no and yes.  I've learned patience when it comes to YouTube thanks to my 56k connection.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 30, 2008)

Alright apart from one more (I think) background we should be ready to go. I'll put up the first post tomorrow around this time, hopefully.

If anyone has anything else to add let me know.


----------



## Diesel (May 1, 2008)

Ok a schedule conflict makes me starting the game tomorrow difficult. So I posted the first entry today. Feel free to post your opening impression/intros. 

Your characters are currently still on whatever vessel you have taken to travel to the space station. I am assuming you are each separate save for a girl and her droid. If you wish to be on the same ship (except rain I assume) that is fine as well.

The IC thread is here.

And don't forget to click the link in the title


----------



## Diesel (May 4, 2008)

ok can anyone tell me what the code is for the spoiler button? I cant call up the vb code and spoiler just blacks out text. Thanks.


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2008)

Remove the spaces [ sblock ]  [ / sblock ]

[ sblock="Rain" ] [ / sblock ] would be an sblock titled Rain


----------



## Diesel (May 4, 2008)

Doh! sblock was the command! thanks alot


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2008)

Because PBP is such a slow medium, it may be helpful for you to handle the more passive rolling and have us handle the active rolls.

Passive Rolls (Perception, Initiative, etc.)

Active Rolls (rolls where we are trying to accomplish something, an attack roll, a roll to deceive someone, a roll to activate a force power, etc.)

The reasoning behind this is that passive rolls slow up the game since you ask for a roll and then it could take a day or 2 to get all of the responses and the responses are just a link to an invisible caste roll.

An active action would look like this:
Rain grunts in vexation as the Stormtrooper seems to see through her bluff, it wouldn't do to let him get off a warning to the rest of the outpost so the red-haired girl draws her blaster and fires. (Attack Roll: 3+8 = 11, Damage Roll: 11)

I would post up all the information, you decide if the attack hits, if it does you already have the damage.  Just some thoughts coming from experience with PBP.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 4, 2008)

agree


----------



## Diesel (May 7, 2008)

I agree- the perception roll in this situation was simply a chance to give anyone who wanted a chance to RP or explore a bit more if they wished since you had just arrived. I also truth be told had a bit of a tight schedule that day so I thought Id give you the chance to do a little die rolling.

I do appreciate knowing your opinions about initiative. Ive done quite a few PbP games on other boards and places and some players wish to do their rolls. Others consider it a passive roll and dont care.

And I definately want attack rolls and damage rolls at the same time. It saves me having to roll that. I did edit my last ic thread post to that effect adding it after my original post ( I think).


----------



## Diesel (May 8, 2008)

Sorry Shalimar if I got over zealous in my description pf your move object use. I guess you have really established in my mind how forceful Rain is..it must be hard for me to envision her doing anything subtle


----------



## Shalimar (May 8, 2008)

Diesel said:
			
		

> Sorry Shalimar if I got over zealous in my description pf your move object use. I guess you have really established in my mind how forceful Rain is..it must be hard for me to envision her doing anything subtle




I wasn't trying to be that forceful, just make it look like one tripped and ran into the other, hopefully knocking them out, but not doing any real lasting damage.

To learn their lesson from this they need to still be capable of...learning


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 8, 2008)

Better let them on the floor UbD will take care of them later. They will learn.... That troopers armor doesn't block blasters.


----------



## Shalimar (May 8, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Better let them on the floor UbD will take care of them later. They will learn.... That troopers armor doesn't block blasters.




They are already unconscious, its not like the troopers can do anything.  I am pretty sure UbD killed one of the Collaborators, and Ashlin may have downed the other depending on how high his reflex defense is.  Better to just leave the area if we can and not wait for reinforcements.


----------



## Diesel (May 11, 2008)

So pace wise how if everyone doing? Ok or too fast or slow? 

Complaints, praise and whining are all accepted.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 11, 2008)

so far so good.


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2008)

Meep...dang. I kind of got left in the dust there today, didn't I? Usually games slow way down on weekends, so I don't check in as often. Oops.


----------



## Diesel (May 11, 2008)

I'll try to stick to a more consistent pattern .It seems every other day works fine. Combat can go everyday if you wish.  I am enjoying the rp interaction and I certainly dont want to mess that up, Let me known what works for you all. And I can slow down on weekends.


----------



## Shalimar (May 11, 2008)

A post a day during combat would be great.  Non combat is much more fluid since the characters might need info from you to figure out whatever it is they are trying to figure out.  I think the pacing so far has been great.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 11, 2008)

I want to chime in and say I've felt pretty good about the pacing as well.


----------



## Diesel (May 13, 2008)

Just an FYI I am going to refer to distances in feet at least for terrestrial encounters. Its just too akward to refer to everything in squares, and while I think Star Wars RPG has a metric system of measurement I am just more comfortable with feet. My apologies to those of you outside the USA who use  the metric system 

So a square equals 1.5 meters or 5 feet.


----------



## Diesel (May 13, 2008)

Shayuri- I know I started the game a bit early and didnt give you a chance to post your background. For completions sake Id love to have it, for possible use in the game and for a PC gallery entry I will put up eventually in the Plots and Places part of the messageboard..

I hope this game holds enough interest that we could possibly make it through the whole path. If it does, I will, for my own geeky amusement, post the stats of your characters as of the start of each adventure.


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2008)

Yee! Of course, sir. I will update asap. Perhaps even find a picture, if the netgods are willing...


----------



## Diesel (May 15, 2008)

Just moving the IC forward especially since we lost the weekend to  tech problems. Sorry if Im leaving anyone behind.


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2008)

Er

Normally I'm fine with skipping bits...but the whole point of Ashlin stepping in like that was to -avoid- shelling out 500 credits for a bribe. 

Eh well. S'not my money.


----------



## Shalimar (May 15, 2008)

Diesel removed the forking over of the money.  Its not like Rain had it, or was willing to pay, she would have offered a test of strength before just paying them a tribute.


----------



## Diesel (May 15, 2008)

I gotcha Shayuri. I assumed Ashlin was trying to impress to avoid the payment. My mistake was in thinking the offer was there and simply connecting the dots too soon, assuming that was the intent. Everyone had to this point been a bit cautious with the Gamorreans (and rightly so) and so I moved forward. Truth be told the result was 50/50 either way (and the guard would have taken alot smaller bribe 

I'll try as I get more acquainted with the PCs to read motives better. It is hard sometimes to cover every little "bit" as you say like in tabletop games. The balance of game speed vs detail- a challenge that is precarious sometimes is unique to PbP. 

But I'll get used to this groups pace- promise.


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2008)

Arr...my suggestion is not to be TOO quick on the draw. It's easy to jump ahead. It's harder to go back and fix something you accidentally skipped past. You might, if you're not sure, post a little question in the OOC thread like, "You guys want to jump ahead?"

That sort of thing.


----------



## Diesel (May 15, 2008)

Yes patience has been an issue in RL for some reason this week ....


----------



## Shalimar (May 20, 2008)

We are running all over ourselves and working at cross purpouses trying to negotiate things seperately.

We have the loot from the earlier fight that is worth 3 times the 1,000 credit asking price, with 3 people getting behind that.  I think we should stick to that and see where it goes before anyone offers anything else, especially something that could get someone killed.

The doctor thing is done, I finished it up in my post, handing over the credstick and the location, no real need to negotiate it further once he has the cash, right?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 21, 2008)

True, about the doctor...I was just reiterating that.

I was actually trying to NOT offer as much as all that gear was worth, but then I left out my last revision of my post before I had to abruptly leave and then accidentally hit send anyway.  Editing post in a second.

Sorry about that.

That said, I guess I'm posting negotiations despite things being said already because negotiation is what a noble does.  I've managed to never catch Deisel when he posts something, so I'm usually 2nd or 3rd to the punch, and not getting to take part in negotiations just stinks for the character--If I don't get to have a say in the negotiation/diplomacy/talky bits of the game, my character loses a large chunk of his playability and fun.  I'm not sure the solution to this--it's not practical to let one poster hold up the game and ask everyone to let him go first in talk situations--I am not asking that.  PBP has limitations, and the fact that all of the PCs have to talk at the same time, get no chance to head off others's actions, and the NPCs have to adjust to different posters view-points is one of them...how do we manage?

Suggestions?


----------



## Shalimar (May 21, 2008)

I figure you can actually take the full amount and get him to throw in the extra info he offered about what exactly the cargo was, maybe even get him to say why the cargo is so important.

Besides, its not like its credits out of any one's pockets since we only got the stuff an hour or 3 ago.

I definitely get where you are coming from on role of a noble.  Mostly I think you should handle the rolls and we can aid you on it.  I think we should all be able to bring up points that are important though.

Seriously though, why is Bel offering to go kill someone rather than just fence the goods we got earlier?  A bigger question is why he is offering on behalf of all of us (people who might have a problem with murder for hire, people he doesn't know) to go kill someone?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 21, 2008)

Bel never said anything about killing anyone.

He just said he'd take an interest in Switch's problem-the Chevin.

That could equate to all sorts of things--delivering a message, delivering a peace offering, finding out what he's up to illegally and alerting the authorities so he's caught red-handed.


----------



## Diesel (May 21, 2008)

Shaggy- I just have to jump in and let you know that Bel's persuasion and negotiation skills have been a difference so far with both Gunga and Switch. I havent posted out of character the numerical effect of your rolls but you have (and maybe  you can't tell by my descriptions) successfully shifted the mood of both to the group's advantage.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 21, 2008)

It's not that I don't feel effective-I do.

Mostly, it's just akward having conversations on PBP when the first one to check the board gets the chance to shape the conversation completely before anyone else can respond.  It's a side-effect of the system, and it is sometimes hard to deal with--especially with characters and players that don't know/aren't used to/don't understand the people they are playing/adventuring with and their points of view.

I suppose this one shall be resolved in play, one way or the other.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 21, 2008)

In retrospect, were I watching this as a movie, at this point I would be convinced that Rain and Bel would end up together.

A male character and a female character NEVER fight like this unless there is romantic chemistry.


----------



## Shalimar (May 21, 2008)

Possibly.  Dathomiri women are fairly odd, for instance Tenel Ka's mother actually had Luke as her slave for a while, and there was definitely chemistry, but she ended up with a prince instead.

It might be amusing, but it would definitely take a very long time for him to impress her, and she wouldn't bother to even look at him until then.


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2008)

Sorry, Shaggy. I've been perhaps a bit quick to jump in with Ashlin. She's an impulsive character, and I've been playing her impulsively.

I'll refrain from stepping on your toes in the future.


----------



## Shalimar (May 21, 2008)

I hope Rain isn't rubbing Ashlin and UbD wrong.


----------



## Shalimar (May 22, 2008)

Why is Bel trying to put himself in debt?  If we fence the 2 guns it more than covers it.  Why try to go out of pocket, promise further business, and give favors.

Maybe we should all just hold off until Diesel posts?  That way we don't keep digging the hole deeper to kill time.


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2008)

Hee

Don't worry. Ashlin is mercurial. If her temper flares, just wait a minute and she'll be buddies again. 

I think the main thing right now is that we don't really know each other, so there's some social order jockeying right now.


----------



## Diesel (May 22, 2008)

Im loving this. My aplologies to possum but I updated tonite, since I wont be back till Friday. 

But great stuff.


----------



## Diesel (May 23, 2008)

I was going to update today, but I shall wait on possum who hasnt been around too much the past week. I want to give him the opportunity to reply. Most of you are EN and PbP veterans with other games, and I know sometimes no reply can mean nothing to say. 

This Monday is a holiday in the US. Depending on possum, I'll either reply today or tomorrow, then do another update Tuesday. If you all reply before then, then I will do an update this weekend and then another on Tuesday. Hopefully that explanation wasnt needlessly complicated


----------



## possum (May 24, 2008)

Sorry for holding the game up, but I've had a little internet trouble.  Dreadfully sorry.


----------



## Diesel (May 24, 2008)

No problem at all. I kept going forward I just didnt want to exclude you.


----------



## Diesel (May 26, 2008)

Happy Memorial Day to those in the states..otherwise Happy Monday!

Just a reminder --Update tomorrow.


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2008)

Happy memorial day.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 27, 2008)

Happy what?


----------



## Diesel (May 27, 2008)

Memorial Day. Its a American (and Newfoundland?) holiday, and sort of the unofficial start of summer here.

Ok - gamewise, awaiting Shayuri and then we'll continue onward.


----------



## Shalimar (May 28, 2008)

I would suggest that anyone with a blaster rifle or other weapon capable of autofire makes full use of it while the thugs are in nice little rows.


----------



## Diesel (May 28, 2008)

I will move to daily updates during combat.  So more coming tomorrow.

If I can could Ardon, Ash and UbD reiterate where they are relative to the desk facing 'south' toward the door? I know you are behind crates but which?

Thanks.


----------



## Shalimar (May 28, 2008)

I don't know if star wars uses negative hitpoints I thought that once you hit O you didn't take further damage, just died if something met your damage threshold?  In that case Bel would be dead unless he spent a force point to survive.


----------



## possum (May 28, 2008)

Diesel said:
			
		

> I will move to daily updates during combat.  So more coming tomorrow.
> 
> If I can could Ardon, Ash and UbD reiterate where they are relative to the desk facing 'south' toward the door? I know you are behind crates but which?
> 
> Thanks.




Right side of the map before my last action.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 28, 2008)

Uh oh...shouldn't have started with the OOC thread. 

Time to go see what happened.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 28, 2008)

So, I'll spend the Force Point or Destiny point or whatever I need to keep from dying/autostabilize.


----------



## Shayuri (May 28, 2008)

I figure behind the crates in front of and to the side of the desk...the ones that are fairly close there. Voda, if you want to be somewhere else, just ask...Ashlin's with you wherever you went.


----------



## Diesel (May 29, 2008)

My apologies. I was typing this today at a public computer and old habits about negative hp die hard I suppose. Bel can spend a force point to keep from dying, remains unconscious at 0 hp and moves to -5 on the condition track. Sorry Bel 

Also, in the nitpick department, I failed to actually type the action of the gryemaned wookie UbD skillfully dispatched. It in fact took no action being very strong and very stupid but remained by Ganga in its capacity as bodyguard, howling itself into a rage while everyone else charged into battle. In case you were wondering..

I dont think i omitted anything else today.


----------



## Shalimar (May 29, 2008)

Let that be a lesson, Wookies with axes are just mean.


----------



## Diesel (May 29, 2008)

LOL.Yes they are its fortunate Voda took care of the other one. I figured they would be trouble if they survived to get in.

Also, I think Ive learned not to play a long tabletop game of 3x before switching back to SAGA. Apparently my brain cant hold two slightly different set of rules at the same time.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I figure behind the crates in front of and to the side of the desk...the ones that are fairly close there. Voda, if you want to be somewhere else, just ask...Ashlin's with you wherever you went.



Fine by me.

On the matter of wookies, its like a natural law *"If you see a big hairy carpet-like beast with an axe, shoot it!"*


----------



## Shalimar (May 29, 2008)

Voda, you may wish to choose another target to blast with your rifle since I am 99% certain the Wookie will be dead before your turn comes up again.

I'd suggest using autofire on your blaster to turn it into a 2x2 area attack, yes you have less chance of hitting, but with 1/2 damage on a miss you'd still most likely kill any thug you hit with half of 3D10


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2008)

Yes, I will change target. But no, I wont swich to autofire. I prefer selective killing Muahahaha. *evil droid laugh*


----------



## Diesel (May 31, 2008)

possum- you can switch move object for mind trick. Just note the change on your character sheet here in the OOC thread  please.

And I'm shocked! are you and voda each playing another DoD game! Shocking I say!


----------



## possum (May 31, 2008)

Thanks.  Yeah, it's on OpenRPG.  Don't worry, I'll try not to let the two characters merge in my head again.  I also know very much the difference between character knowledge and player knowledge.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2008)

We are getting fairly close to level 2, so I was wondering what everyones' thoughts were.

For Rain, I am build up towards the Force Adept PRC so I need to have 3 force talents (already have 1), but otherwise I can take any class and still get there.

For 2nd level I have 3 options:

Scout 2, taking Skill Focus (Use the Force)
Soldier 1, Taking Light Armor Proficiency and Force Perception

or if Diesel thinks there is enough time for Rain to talk to Ardon between action scenes, Jedi 1, taking Lightsaber Proficiency and Deflect


----------



## Diesel (Jun 1, 2008)

Rain there will be down time between sections of the adventure, so it would be plausible that Rain could at least begin jedi training. She is already a force user so I dont think it would strain credibility in that regard.

I will get around sometime to posting xp, but as you can prob calculate level 2 is close.


----------



## Diesel (Jun 6, 2008)

*Xp and all that*

XP awards so far-
Everyone but possum : 640.

Possum : 740.

Has en world been sluggish this week for anyone else?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 6, 2008)

Diesel said:
			
		

> Has en world been sluggish this week for anyone else?




Indeed it has been.

I will keep with soldier. I'm keeping the killer machine Theme hehe.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2008)

Diesel said:
			
		

> XP awards so far-
> Everyone but possum : 640.
> 
> Possum : 740.
> ...




Very


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2008)

It may or may not be helpful to you, but here is a breakdown of all of the possible experience for the entire first module.


----------



## Diesel (Jun 6, 2008)

I think Ive seen that thread before, but thanks shalimar. Truth be told I like to change small things and not go exactly by the written adventure, especially in spots that dont work as well for PbP play or if I can personalize things for my specific pcs.

To that end I'd like if everyone could, at their convenience send me a message via email (I think my email link is active0 giving a bit more about their characters backgrounds, if you feel theres anymore to share.

Topics for instance like 

what you did during the clone wars
your mentor or in the case of our jedi your master
in the case of UbD, past owners if any 
enemies you may have made
home planet
etc, etc

Some of you have already fleshed out your backgounds. Im onl;y going to use this info to tweak future parts of the adventure to make it more immediate to each of you. I ask to get it via private email to keep player and pc knowledge as seperate as possible.

At any rate once we get Bel back up( either by his own devices or with help from friends) well get on. Ill update tomorrow to move things up a bit. I know the boards have been sloow.


----------



## possum (Jun 6, 2008)

E-mail link isn't active.


----------



## Diesel (Jun 7, 2008)

Guh. Ok email link is now active. I must have turned it on and then off again.


----------



## Diesel (Jun 10, 2008)

I think the recent slowness of the boards has slowed us down a bit. I havent meant to linger on Bel's  treatment but just wanted to give him the opportunity to get the most hp back that he can.

Dr Fenn can recover up to 10 hp with the medpac. I didnt know if Bel want s to take a second wind first then get treatment to get back to full strength. It depends I suppose on whether you wish to move forward to get the cargo or want to wait and return to Maya.

I'll do an update tonite, I just dont want us to get snagged up on a realtively small point.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2008)

I figured we would press on since getting the contents before the empire gets them is time critical.  Up to Bel though, if he says he needs a rest the others probably would not gainsay him.


----------

